
3D-printed antenna radiation patterns in color [video] - blueintegral
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rthNZFHG-Zo
======
npgatech
Is it that much more "enlightening" to 3D print vs just rotate the model on a
computer screen? I can rotate a rendered model and get a pretty solid idea of
the shape. I don't have to hold a physical model.

~~~
hwillis
You inherently get a better sense of the pattern since you can use
stereoscopic vision rather than parallax+movement. It could give you a better
sense of what a complicated shape looks like. When you look at something
complex enough[1] it helps to get as much information as possible. The eyes
alone are not optimal for grokking it, even when the shape is moving
around[2].

[1] [https://images4.sw-
cdn.net/product/picture/710x528_583780_19...](https://images4.sw-
cdn.net/product/picture/710x528_583780_191804_1459313060.jpg)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9YAAS0cZ_w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9YAAS0cZ_w)

also all hail king Quilez, master wizard

~~~
amelius
Ok, but why not use VR goggles?

~~~
hwillis
Part of it is the sense of touch, weight, inertia and angular momentum. Like
knowing how full a bottle is when you shake it.

------
kaivi
This makes me wonder: is it possible to submerge the antenna in a special
fluid or powder and send some modulated current through it, so that said fluid
hardens in form of a radiation pattern? We could then MR scan it and see the
real pattern in 3D. It would be super interesting to compare the result to a
simulation. Any ideas on what that fluid should be?

------
ge96
Do a helical or "quadfilar" haha throw some words in

Like that color, I bet you could print a pretty convincing peach

------
Nican
I am more impressed at that ability to blend colors on a print, but like you
would on an ink-jet printer.

~~~
fudged71
This is done with an inkjet process :)

------
jbmorgado
These 3D prints are amazingly perfect compared to what I've been able to
achieve. With what methods/hardware can I achieve something similar when it
comes to shape/texture?

What about the colours?

------
RachelF
Nice, but antenna patterns are typically shown on a log scale. It would
probably be better if he'd 3d printed on a linear scale, which would give a
better physical idea of what the antenna is doing.

~~~
gonzo
Most antenna patterns are plotted at the 3dB roll off. While this is
logarithmic, it's also "half power".

[https://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/6959/what-
is...](https://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/6959/what-is-the-
significance-of-3db)

